# Cab Engine Heat??



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

So, iv pretty much talked myself out of buying the brute force 750 I was looking at. I really would like a SxS. My main concern is, there are a lot of complaints from a lot of people that many of these machines have horrible engine heat coming up from the cab! I do not want to spend 12k+ for a machine that has heat coming up from the motor into the cab! Be better off buying a jeep! I know Polaris and Yamaha have both addressed this issue with putting the motors under the bed, but iv heard a lot of people are disappointed in the Viking and to be truthfully honest, iv heard SO MANY bad things about Polaris that im scared to even think about buying one! i.e. from there customer service, to there non existing "extended warranty", to just plain "iv had it 3 months and its been in the shop 6 times " thing. So, what is yalls opinion on SxS's, and what can be done about the engine heat coming in through the cab that will make the machine enjoyable! :question:


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Buy a Kawasaki Mule and forget the problems. They will take punishment and ask for more!!!! Just not a speed demon, not good in over 15 inches of water, and a little rough riding. But your not in the shop weekly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Thermo-Tec-13575-Adhesive-Backed-Barrier/dp/B00029KC2K/ref=sr_1_1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1390797183&sr=1-1

Some people use this stuff. I have a Commander 1000 and it does get a little warm in the summer but great in the winter.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Look at John deere Gators.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

I've been eyeing the rsx850i. I own a Deere commercial zero turn for my lawn business and quality is top notch! Just have to see how I fit in one.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Kubota 1100 - tough, cab is air tight, AC/heater/defrost - love mine


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

I've been looking at them too. Wanting a crew. Really like the ride of a Polaris but have been hearing the same things about reliability and customer service. We hunt river bottoms so high water can be an issue at times. The only two I've seen that aren't belt driven are the Honda Pioneers and the Kubota. Problem with the Kubota as I see it is they don't have independant rear supension. Kind of like a boat. Can't seem to find one that has everything.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

I am really beginning to wonder if there are so many "horror stories" about polaris rangers because there are soooo many out there compared to the competition. Imean they probably sell 3 rangers/rzr's to everyone else's 1....then ur bound to have a lemon(s) out there. Idk, I need to sit in and ride them all and make a decision then.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe it is the front windshield causing this. For years, I had never felt any heat in the cab of my rhino until I installed a half windshield this winter. So it is going off for the summer, then back on for the winter.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Z Man said:


> I am really beginning to wonder if there are so many "horror stories" about polaris rangers because there are soooo many out there compared to the competition. Imean they probably sell 3 rangers/rzr's to everyone else's 1....then ur bound to have a lemon(s) out there. Idk, I need to sit in and ride them all and make a decision then.


I have owned 3 6x6 rangers. Stories are true. I had a service manager for a polaris dealer tell me they started farming out parts and the quality is horrible. I personally had to find a lawyer to get polaris to honor warranty. I am in a kubota now. It is a shame because they use to be great machines


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Jeep is not a bad way to go.


----------

